# Identification hel



## cdnturbo1 (Jan 25, 2018)

I just got an old blower. Craftsman C944-52446. Serial 0112. It is a 7 hp Can anybody tell me what year it is? It has electric start


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

Unfortunately AFAIK there is no pattern to models numbers that relate to the year. You could check the engine or frame for any indications of manufacturer. Another is look at the copyright date in your owners manual, that likely would be the oldest date of the model.

Sorry, best info I can think of.


----------



## cdnturbo1 (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't have an owners manual. I will check the engine and frame. I was told it was 40 years old by the person I bought from. When did they start using 120volt electric starters? It is a single stage green in colour


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've bought a 70's era machine with an electric starter on it. I've taken a 70's era machine and added an electric starter to it. Just because an engine has an electric starter means nothing in relation to dating anything.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF cdnturbo1


----------



## cdnturbo1 (Jan 25, 2018)

thanks


----------

